# String Silencers



## Lorren68 (Jun 25, 2008)

I would like some recomendations on string silencers for hunting with a recurve bow. What do you use and where to get them..


----------



## cape buffalo (Jun 25, 2008)

cabelas,ebay,3 rivers.bass pro..archeryware house..are just some


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 25, 2008)

Cat whiskers are hard to beat.


----------



## SOS (Jun 25, 2008)

Buy a skien of merino wool at wallyworld for about $5.  Take about 20 wraps give or take around your check book or the remote control.  Do this twice, place in string somewhere around the 1/3 to 1/4 point, restring the bow, snugging up the yarn.  Then cut the loops on both sides....that's it.  Make about a million puffs.  Steve


----------



## tnbuckskinner (Jun 25, 2008)

Split a bungie cord open, makes lots of rubber cat whiskers.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't recommend bowhush , and Hushpuppies enough.
http://www.bowhush.com/
They work well and they are not expensive.
Dan


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2008)

i like cat whisker's ....... but the best thing i have ever had is a mountian muffler string!!!!!!! sure you can say it's high priced(27.50) but they are the best hands down !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bowhush is made just up the road from me belive I will check them out

Thanks everyone


----------



## Al33 (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the Bow Hush also but I am also impressed with the DIY ideas.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2008)

i also have a set of llama wool silencer's on a string they work real well .......as far as bow hush and hush puppies they are good but im like SOS i would just go to the craft store ans by a skeen of marino wool and you would be set for life.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 27, 2008)

this is how i make mine------
got the wool yarn at Michaels craft store, cut into 4" lengths,take 8 or 10 pieces, tie in the middle with dental floss,
twist the bow string down and insert where desired,tie in with dental floss or serving material,trim down a little to the size you prefer,this makes a nice uniform ball ,THEN pop the string, and trim again to desired shape and size.

i have found that trimming befor "popping" makes a neater looking silencer,ill include some pics, not for sure which order they will appear------- but you get the idea--


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 27, 2008)

the pics appeared in reverse order, go from the bottom pic up-------

also forgot to mention, twist the string back to brace height befor popping the string------ only reason i lower the brace befor inserting the wool is it seems to stay in the string better when twisted back up-----


----------



## delta708 (Jun 27, 2008)

I did the same as SOS and you can match your string silencers or have any color you choose. This is a great idea.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 27, 2008)

Great ideas and some good looking silencers!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 27, 2008)

OK Yall convinced me I will go the DIY rout thaks guys.........gotta love woodies!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just got through making a couple of sets from wool and would like to expound on it a bit. I tried the 4" wrap but they were too big for my preferences, however, as was suggested I just trimmed them to size and they look great. Best way to trim them is to bunch up one side at a time holding them tightly between your fingers then trim the ends off like you would a lantern wick. I discovered if you wrap the yarn around a credit card from end to end it makes a perfect size silencer once it fluffs out and no trimming is needed. I used some old waxed bow string pieces and made sure they were waxed real good before tying the bundle together. I pre made the cinch knot loops so that all I had to do when I took the bundle of yarn off the card is to push one end through the pre-made cinch loop, work it to the middle then cinch it down. I then secured them with an overhand knot and clipped off the string ends. I left the loops in the yarn until after I had them tied together and after tying I merely put the lower jaw of the scissors through the loops, lifted up on the loops with the scissors then cut which insured I cut them all evenly. 

Before I put a pair on one of my bow strings I put a good dose of string wax in the string where I separated it for the silencers. The wax will help hold them in place and they will embed better.

Following directions for my purchased yarn Hush Puppies I plucked the string a few times but will let it set overnight (strung) before I shoot it. I did not bother tying them in because the tautness of my strings with so many twists will hold them without the ties. 

I ran out of the little bit of yarn I had but I plan on getting more and making more. So very simple and fun too.

Thanks for the DIY ideas.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 27, 2008)

Al33 - good advice 'bout the waxing the string real good--
i also use the new type of braided fishing line to tie the silencers and tie them in the string------ some silencers ive tied in the string and some i havent----- the ones i havent tied in---overtime seem to lose alot of yarn or slip after shooting tons of times----just some things ive experienced---these work great ---- and you can make a lifetime supply for about 10.00----- could be done cheaper-----but i like two tone---!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOS (Jun 27, 2008)

Mine sure never look that uniform - kind of stringy looking, actually.  Wonder if there is  a little more natural oils still in the merino wool versus other kinds?  At least the batch I got.  They do seem to do fine shedding rain.  Curious.  Here's the only set I've had on my bow since I put this string on it last summer.  Made it through lots of deer and pig hunts as well as a lot of shooting at 3D shoots.  Holds up much better than acrylic yarn - wouldn't waste my time with that.  Cheers, Steve


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2009)

TTT for birddog


----------



## birddog721 (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks john cooper


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is how I do it!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=213840&highlight=how+silence


----------

